# Los Angeles soon



## JWieger (Jun 9, 2015)

Planning to pack up and leave Arkansas for Los Angeles or maybe Vegas first before LA, curious what squat places there are maybe around the Venice area, but open to any area. If any other squatters would be in the same area as me, I'm quite friendly will share what I can, quiet drinker and not a drug user.

Now as for why I would be hitting Vegas before LA, is because I used to work for a guy in Vegas as a costumed street performer making good tips. So if I start to run low on cash before getting to LA I might detour to Vegas for a little while.

But I'll certainly be in LA soon enough as that's a second home to me. If the job outlook fails this Friday I have plans to pack up and leave starting towards OKC by Monday. If anyone else on here is in OKC, TX, NM, Flagstaff, AZ and all points in between I would love to meet up.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jun 10, 2015)

I lived in LA for three years, but that was way back in 1999-2001. even back then there weren't really many squats left, and most of us slept of rooftops. keep an eye out for unlocked ladders on the sides of buildings, the roof makes for a good place to sleep without getting fucked with.

as for venice, i think your best bet would be to just go there and try and meet some of the street kids there and see where they're sleeping.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 10, 2015)

Safe travels...


----------

